# Dokumentenpfad herausfinden



## Veränderung (8. Dezember 2008)

Challo,

gibt es eine schnelle Möglichkeit herauszufinden welchen Dokumentenpfad man hat? 
Möchte ein htacces lokal in mein xampp-htdocs-Ordner legen, muss aber dafür diesen Dokpfad wissen. Bekomme ich den z.B. über PHP und einer globalen Variable heraus? Bei den Vorgaben die ich bis eben gefunden habe ist nichts darunter. :/


----------



## Gumbo (8. Dezember 2008)

Diese Information steht in der Umgebungsvariable DOCUMENT_ROOT.


----------



## Veränderung (8. Dezember 2008)

Danke. Hatte nicht gedacht dass es der bloße Ordnername ist. 
Nur irgendwas funktioniert da nicht.

Habe es jetzt so angepasst:
htaccess

```
AuthUserFile C:/xampp/htdocs/secure/.htpasswd
AuthGroupFile /dev/null
AuthName "Zeiterfassung"
AuthType Basic
<Limit GET>
require valid-user
</Limit>
Options -Indexes
```

.htpasswd:
Admin:$1$xp7OPx0z$s8E7.eAJCPua3aUIwpaW10

Alles liegt in dem Ordner secure. Aber das Test-Passwort vom Admin soll immer falsch sein


----------

